# How to taxidermy



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

Does anyone know or have any info. on how to taxidermy your own birds? I have this beautiful Drake Woodie sitting out in my freezer and I dont know what to do with it and I want to try my luck at taxidermy. If anyone can give me some help that would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

You can buy "how to" videos on the internet or you can go to 6-8 week classes and learn how to do it. Just a word of advise, If you are going to try and learn yourself, I wouldn't make my first try a "beatiful drake woodie" I would experiment with a few before that one. Maybe a cruddy or something like that. :roll: Take the woodie to a professional.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 8, 2003)

You can also buy kits at Cabela's


----------

